# Connexion réseaux non sécurisés impossible



## Hibou521 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition de l'iPad récemment. Mon problème concerne les connexions aux réseaux Wi-Fi. Pour les sécurisés pas de soucis, du moment que j'ai la clé, et ce que ce soit orange, free ou neuf. Mais pour les NON sécurisés freewifi par exemple, ou encore le réseau de ma fac, ça marche pas. Je capte très bien les réseaux, je m'y connecte, safari se lance automatiquement pour me demander les identifiants et mots de passe, je les rentre, je clic sur valider...et rien. Il se passe jamais rien.
Le SAV Fnac a été incapable de m'aider. Est-ce inhérent à l'iPad ? Est-ce juste un ptit soucis de config ? Est-ce une panne ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Perso je n'est pas ce problème, pour FreeWifi tu tes inscrit sur le site de Free ??? et ta FAC il faut pas accepter des conditions général pour la conection ???, si c'est le cas quand tu te conecte sur le réseau tu attend un peu sur Réglages>Wi-Fi est normalement la page s'affiche (C'était mon cas dans un Hotel ou le Wifi était non sécurisé)


----------



## Hibou521 (6 Septembre 2010)

j'ai des identifiants free oui, des pour orange aussi et aussi pour la fac. Donc ça vient pas de mauvais identifiants. Et il n'y pas de conditions à accepter


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

je vois pas alors, mais je peut t'assurer que sur l'iPad tu peux te connecter sur des réseaux non sécurisés


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2010)

Pet être non sécurisé par mot de passe, mais par adresse MAC seulement.


----------



## Hibou521 (7 Septembre 2010)

@Gwen j'ai pas compris el conseil. Les réseaux dont je parle sont les réseaux non sécurisés free, neuf ou encore de ma fac, qui tous demandent des identifiants et mots de passe. Bref les classiques Freewifi et autres quoi.


----------



## Gwen (7 Septembre 2010)

Si ils demandent un mot de passe, ils sont donc sécurisés


----------

